# Abbotsford BC band looking for guitarist/singer



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

One of our guitarist/singers has decided to do the solo thing. We've been together about three years and are gigging out about twice a month on average. Classic rock is what we have been playing. Looking for a guitarist/singer who can handle about 50% or more of the singing duties and resides around the Abbotsford area.


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

Position filled... Thanks!


----------

